
SourMint: Malicious code, ad fraud, and data leak in iOS - alyssam_infosec
https://snyk.io/blog/sourmint-malicious-code-ad-fraud-and-data-leak-in-ios/
======
sjmaplesec
Amazing that this has been going for a year now - Let's see how Apple deal
with the existing apps on the AppStore.

------
francesca
This is why developers need to be careful when choosing which SDKs they use
for developing apps.

~~~
sjmaplesec
Totally - Sounds like they started as a legitimate Ad SDK too!

